# KEF LS50 or Subwoofer upgrade?



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

How's it going gentlemen? Hope all of you get to spend time with your families for the holiday. 

Debating whether to get the KEF LS50, or to get a better subwoofer. Considering the JL Audio E110 & E112, SVS PB13, Power Sound XV15 (just recently learned about the XV15. Appears to be the best subwoofer under 1k & performs with many above 1k) and the HSU Research VTF 15H. Also recently found out that HSU is going to be releasing the MK 2 soon which is very intriguing. 

I would replace my Q700's for the LS50's. The subwoofer I currently have is a good, quality sub in the NXG BAS 500, just looking for more power with a lower cleaner bass. 

Do any of you own the LS50? 

What do you recommend? Appreciate any advice gentlemen 

Hope you and yours have a great Thanksgiving


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

This is very dependable on your taste.

I would listen to both scenarios, *in your room *(your initial opinion is normally the best). 
You are satisfying yourself, no one else.


----------



## Robert Westbrooks (Aug 4, 2020)

Thats fantastic choice. I am using KEF LS50 and it works awesome.


----------

